# adb help



## Spaci51 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I just bought the AppInventor book and I am having trouble setting up ADB.

Here is what I have done.
I installed the AppInventor extras from google
I navigated to the folder to make sure it was there and that the files were there. It is in c:\Program Files\Appinventor\commands-for-Appinventor
I then opened a dos window and tried typing in Cd "c:\Program Files\AppInventor\commands-for-AppInventor\" just like the book says to do.

But I get an error: The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Take out the quotes in your path. It should be


```
CD c:\program files\appinventor\commands-for-app-inventor\
```


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 10, 2011)

What phone do you have?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Breakthecycle2 said:


> What phone do you have?


Im going to guess he has a droid x... however adb and phone models are irrelevant to eachother. are you still having issues after removing quotes from your command?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have a 64 bit os? It may have gone in c:\Program Files (x86)\....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaci51 (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried it without quotes and it still is not working. It says the system cannot find the path specified.

I am using a DroidX(Great Guess!) and Windows XP 32bit


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that where the directory is? Or are you just copying from the book? Go to your c:\ and ensure that is the path to get to where you need to be.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know about appInventor but the android sdk is the starting point for android development. The sdk includes the option to install all the adb associated drivers.

You should really consider moving to a linux distro for android development as android is linux!


----------



## Spaci51 (Jun 9, 2011)

DroidXer it is the correct directory, I triple checked it. What mode should i have my X in when I plug it into the comp? I have it in charge only mode.

Jbird, I just installed Ubuntu right after it would not work lol.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

from Ubuntu terminal


```
<br />
#these first two lines are all the android build dependencies if you don't plan on building the source they are unnecessary <br />
add-apt-repository "deb [URL=http://archive.canonical.com/]http://archive.canonical.com/[/URL] maverick partner"	<br />
sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool g++-multilib lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev lib32readline5-dev gcc-4.3-multilib g++-4.3-multilib<br />
<br />
#This is where we make the sdk directories<br />
mkdir -p /home/$USER/dev/android-sdk-linux_x86<br />
cd /home/$USER/dev/android-sdk-linux_x86<br />
<br />
#Get and unzip the sdk<br />
wget [URL=http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r10-linux_x86.tgz]http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r10-linux_x86.tgz[/URL] -O - | tar -zxvf -<br />
<br />
#update the sdk to get adb and drivers<br />
tools/android update adb<br />
<br />
#add the sdk to the the path<br />
export PATH=$PATH:/home/$USER/dev/android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools<br />
#this places adb in the path for THIS SESSION ONLY to make this PATH persistent through reboots add the following line to /home/$USER/.bashrc   *WITHOUT THE #<br />
#export PATH=$PATH:/home/$USER/dev/android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools<br />
<br />
#start the adb server<br />
adb start-server<br />
```
Now adb is setup to read devices HOWEVER udev won't reconize your device without a small config being present

to setup udev you must 

```
<br />
sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/92-android.rules<br />
```
place this code into the file ***you will need to be logged in as root to edit this file

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0502", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="413c", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0489", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="091E", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0482", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1004", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="22b8", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0955", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="10A9", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="04e8", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="04dd", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", MODE="0666"<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="19D2", MODE="0666"
```
this is all the current udev rules so your linux distro will reconize all android devices

Reboot your computer into Ubuntu
Connect your device 
*for droid x/2 you will need your USB connection to be in PC Mode

If you added the export PATH line in /home/$USER/.bashrc then disregard the first line

```
<br />
export PATH=$PATH:/home/$USER/dev/android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools<br />
<br />
#to verify adb is up and running<br />
adb devices<br />
```
You should see a message simular to

```
<br />
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *<br />
* daemon started successfully *<br />
List of devices attached <br />
015D54660200301E	device<br />
```
if you see a line of ??????????????? device
then PM me and I'll help you troubleshoot


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

... on second thought don't PM me others may have errors a public troubleshoot may help with so please if you have problems post them here and I would be happy to help


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Put phone in either pcsync or mass storage not charge only.


----------



## 60lpsdf250 (Jun 14, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm assuming ya got it???


----------

